# Can't we all get along????



## Fishn-on-credit

Let me start by saying I am most certainly NOT trying to start any arguments but would like yalls $.02 

A group of my buddies trailered their boat to Pensacola last week in hopes of catching some big AJs, some tunas, and a few WHOO. I was out of area, could not tag along with them. All these boys are experienced fisherman and good people, may drink a little to much every now and then and get rowdy, but hell haven't we all? They were fairly unfamiliar with the area but wanted to get some big "blue runners" or "hard tails-I think that's what y'all call em here??" they headed towards the Pensacola pier before the sun rise, planning to snag a few baits and head off (planning on spending 10-15 minutes by pier at most) 

Once they got within casting distance of the pier they got bombarded by an assortment of different sized leads and lead head jigs. All these boys were ex-college athletes, between 6 of them the smallest was 6'4 215 lbs. needless to say they were absolutely P***ed off!!! 3 of them went insane and wanted to call the whole trip off, load the boat, and head to the Pensacola Pier to "bust some heads" as my buddy called it. Luckily for the Pier Fisherman who were tossing weights the "captain" of the vessel has calmed down since his teenage years, got married and had a few kids. He told the crew to let it go and enjoy the rest of the day...

Just some food for thought---- Y'all might want to be careful who ya chuck weights at, you NEVER know whose out there on that boat... I wasn't there so I didn't get to experience the whole situation but I do know if this incident would have happened after these boys got a little saucy that the "lead hurlers" would have been met by 5 different 6'6" guys and a 6'4" fellow... Unless the people chunking weights were black belts they would have been in for a very very rough day...

I respect the hell out of anyone who fishes... Land, bridge, pier, kayak, or boat... But come on y'all, chucking 8oz leads at a 250,000$ boat isn't necessary and certainly not worth bringing about violence to something as fun as fishing!!!


----------



## Splittine

8 pager here.


----------



## CatCrusher

I'd go with 10 pages, but I will say I'm not a pier fisherman but I know your not even supposed to have a boat that close to the pier anyway. Now I'm gonna sit back and watch the show!!


----------



## Charlie2

*Us and Them*

I'll bring the popcorn and No-Doz tablets! :thumbup: C2


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

"hey man, it's illegal to be this close to the pier!!!" ---> "alright man, thanks my bad..." how a civilized human being handles it... Chunking lead weights at a 1/4 million dollar vessel??


----------



## MillerTime

Fishn-on-credit said:


> "hey man, it's illegal to be this close to the pier!!!" ---> "alright man, thanks my bad..." how a civilized human being handles it... Chunking lead weights at a 1/4 million dollar vessel??


Agree that boats don't really need to be near the pier. But pier fisherman need to be more respectful. Watched a video the other day of them fishing at the Navarre pier and as soon as a kayak-er that wasn't even fishing got near their response was to immediately starting chucking whatever at them. Then again if I was fishing elbow to elbow on the pier I might be a little crazedtoo.


----------



## 82whaler

Sounds like your .25 mil boat was endangering our $15,000,000.00 dollar Pier!


----------



## CatCrusher

Fishn-on-credit said:


> "hey man, it's illegal to be this close to the pier!!!" ---> "alright man, thanks my bad..." how a civilized human being handles it... Chunking lead weights at a 1/4 million dollar vessel??


I'm not condoning the lead chunking either!!


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ 82 whaler, I believe you read the post wrong... "your" boat is incorrect... It is not mine and I was not on it... I'd imagine also anyone willing to spend such high dollar on a boat most certainly knows how to avoid a big A** pier. I'm not questioning any pier fishermans personalities or desire to catch fish... But a friendly, "hey man you can't be this close" would have worked in this case... They had never fished the area before


----------



## jstblsd

Fishn-on-credit said:


> "hey man, it's illegal to be this close to the pier!!!" ---> "alright man, thanks my bad..." how a civilized human being handles it... Chunking lead weights at a 1/4 million dollar vessel??


:thumbsup:
Sir this is too much like right. Respect is a dime a dozen these days. Hope nothing was damaged on the boat.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Sad thing is the same people chucking weights at these ex football players probably drank beer and cheered for them every Saturday while watching Alabama play a few years back


----------



## PAWGhunter

I'm saving my money for this boat and I'm coming for all your hardtails PC Pier!


----------



## MrFish

You would think that the pier fishermen would police themselves, with regards to chunking lead. If someone gets hit in the head one day, what do you think will happen? They'll shut down the pier from fishing. County managers, councils, etc. are not going to mess around and have the city, county, etc. get sued, because of some dipshit that thinks he owns the water.


----------



## capt'n slim

well .......if your going to purchase a 250,000$ boat you should have enough common sense to stay away from piers its not like its a new rule or anything been around as long as there have been boats and piers. If you wanna fish off the pier walk up pay your money and fish. Not condoning the pier rats but even a blind man knows to stay away from piers and also no need to run so close to shore people surf fish to ya know!


----------



## fisheye48

The pier isn't the only place for hard tails....just saying


----------



## AAR

Fishn-on-credit said:


> Sad thing is the same people chucking weights at these ex football players probably drank beer and cheered for them every Saturday while watching Alabama play a few years back


I'm pretty sure that the Pier Fishing White Trash Brigade is primarily Auburn Tigers / Florida Gators.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrFish

I'm not saying that boats should run next to the pier, I'm saying that pier fishermen shouldn't chunk lead at people or boats. Do ya'll chunk lead at kids who walk through your yard? Or cars that run stop signs? Probably not. Why do it on a pier? Because you can hide in the crowd. You wouldn't chunk lead if there were only a few people on the pier, just when you're sure you can hide in the crowd. 

For the record, I don't go anywhere near the pier. I just don't agree with people throwing things at boats. There are other ways to signal them away.


----------



## salt_water_guy

You got the hole gulf to fish and if you with in range of a jig you to close we got a boat and when we are on it im no where near a pier thats why we got a boat..stay 100 yards away and you be fine


----------



## Seatmech86

I gotta say after fishing both sides, both parties were in the wrong. Then again, the last person to get in casting range of the NAS Charlie pier did not leave when asked politely, it took port ops getting a coast gaurd RHIB out to get them moving.


----------



## hsiF deR

AAR said:


> I'm pretty sure that the Pier Fishing White Trash Brigade is primarily Auburn Tigers / Florida Gators.
> 
> Hope this helps.


There are more roll tide bumper stickers in the pier parking lot than at the Tuscaloosa Walmart.


----------



## CatCrusher

hsiF deR said:


> There are more roll tide bumper stickers in the pier parking lot than at the Tuscaloosa Walmart.


That's a fact!!!


----------



## Snapperking

First of all, all us Tiders that are on the pier are there to *fish* first because we are content and secondly to observe how the other SEC fan wanna be SEC champs/National champions act out of frustration of being on the outside looking in and chunking lead at boats that may or may not have a former Bam in it makes them feel good :yes:. The only boats we tide fans would ever chunk at would have to be certified Barner or Vol manned:whistling:. Secondly, on a more serious note it will always go both ways until something bad does happen.Neither owns the Gulf and neither is using good judgment.Had the good ole big oversized boys went ahead and came up on the pier with intent to maim ,it might have turned real ugly as there are a lot of us pier fishermen that carry equalizers on the pier as you never know when a shark might show up.....on the other hand if one us ever does score a serious injury by hitting one of them even though they are violation the 300ft rule ,we will be lost to pier fishing for along time. Maybe the county enforcment should post a permenant position out on the pier since to me that would be a better waste of my tax money than having him riding around 90% of the time on patrol.He can be sort of a hall monitor with a range finder and a Bullhorn to warn the ignorant and stubborn off before they get in range because as long as the boats get into casting range there will be tosses made .He could be instrumental in saving a life or serious injury and a costly for the county and pier law suit.Thirdly ...not gonna happen :no:


----------



## fisheye48

I'll make this simple. Don't go near the pier and you won't have any problems!!! But I guess people aren't smart enough to figure that out yet


----------



## Smarty

This is a prime example why I haven't fished a pier in years. To many douche bags in such a small area. No fish or the chance of a keeper fish is worth bringing harm to someone even if they are in the wrong. I love to fish but if it somehow turns into a bummer I'll go somewhere else or call it a day. Just because the pier fishermen paid their hard earned money to be able to fish the pier doesn't give them the right to act stupid. They could have made some use of all of our tax dollars and called marine patrol to ask the boaters to back away. Looks like pier management needs to start having fisherman sign a waiver stating that each fisherman is legally responsible for their own personal actions. And that they hold no responsibility for the actions of any individual or group of individuals on the pier. Or maybe it should just state no douchebagery allowed, violaters will walk the plank :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor

I’m a thinkin, the BIG people in the boat shudda went up and busted a few heads. Got the police involved and gave the lawyers something to do now since the BP things is winding down.

I even bet if the folks on the pier were informed by the boat people, you probably cheered for me while I was playing football the whole thing would have turned out different. I am sure the pier guys would have allowed the boat to get their bait if they knew who the important people were on the boat……. 

Please, have your friends go drink a few beers and go to the pier, bust a few heads and see if that gets them “shotgun” position in the cop car…..

How come you friends aren’t on here explaining to people how important they think they are?


----------



## dabutcher

Experienced fishermen in a 1/4 million dollar boat traveling several miles out of the way to catch hardtails at the pier? Only William Shakespeare could write such irony.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ Realtor, they don't live here and I doubt that know anything about PFF. Theyre all grown men and would have GLADY left if been informed of any type of distance rule. They did not cuss the pier fisherman or make a scene, simply drove off to find more bait and shook their heads in disgust...

I went to Pcola pier one time, saw a GROWN man cuss a man and wife for accidentally knocking over his salty busted up penn reel attached to a rod that hadn't been washed in years. I wonder how mad that guy would have been if it was his boat having lead thrown at it??? Like the thread says, "can't we all get along??" 

I can honestly say my buddies should not have went by the pier... (I would have directed them elsewhere if they mentioned the idea of getting bait there) I just feel the first option should be a friendly gesture letting them know they are to close and there's rules against it...


----------



## The Pitt

are there giant signs on the pier that tell boaters to stay off 100 yards? some people out there really are clueless. i agree there are always people in the wrong getting too close to the pier but it does not justify the possibility of seriously injuring or killing someone. what if a guy on a kayak is getting pulled towards it by fish. i hope any of you on here that pier fish would step up and tell the guys slinging lead to knock it off. i refuse to go out on the pier and fish. it is way too crowded with a bunch of retards and old time regulars that think they run the place(i know not all of them just stating).


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ Smarty, well stated my friend, well stated...


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ fisheye48 if a man can afford a 1/4 million dollar boat, I'd say he has a fairly decent head on his shoulders and is fairly smart... IMO though


----------



## Splittine

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ fisheye48 if a man can afford a 1/4 million dollar boat, I'd say he has a fairly decent head on his shoulders and is fairly smart... IMO though


Not completely true at all. Money no how justifies common sense or intelligence.


----------



## WW2

Splittine said:


> Not completely true at all. Money no how justifies common sense or intelligence.


 
This... and if you were going to a public fishing pier to catch hard tails then I think you were already stacking points in the "not smart" category.


----------



## hsiF deR

Splittine said:


> Not completely true at all. Money no how justifies common sense or intelligence.


Amen to that.

I will say this, cause I have seen it a million times. When a boat is within 300yds people go nuts. Thy are hollering waving screaming and cussing. Amongst all this people are always launching baits in there direction. Mind you, they are 300yds out. When the boat continues the shouting and bait launching continues. I have seen it a million times. Couple that with the signs on the pier, if you get hit with something, well you are an idiot.


----------



## hsiF deR

dabutcher said:


> Experienced fishermen in a 1/4 million dollar boat traveling several miles out of the way to catch hardtails at the pier? Only William Shakespeare could write such irony.


Hahaha


----------



## fisheye48

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ fisheye48 if a man can afford a 1/4 million dollar boat, I'd say he has a fairly decent head on his shoulders and is fairly smart... IMO though


Maybe so but it sure doesn't buy common sense! Must have thought they had a shiny new boat they can go wherever they want. Also they went by a half dozen buoys that hold bait and a big ass half sunken ship that has bait on it but they are smarter than the rest huh


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Boils down to my buddies being uneducated of the area, obviously they shouldn't have been within casting distance... But chunking lead?? That's pretty low..

Bottom line is anytime there is an altercation, law enforcement should handle it, not 8oz lead weights. We pay a whole lotta taxes for law enforcement, why not use them instead of taking a chance of killing someone and spending life behind bars?!?!?

We got a 2000 acre hunting preserve that people try to trespass and bow hunt on all the time.. We simply call the game warden and they handle it.. I don't sit on my fence line with my bow and release RAGE broadheads at 340 FPS at intruders who get to close...


----------



## fisheye48

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ fisheye48 if a man can afford a 1/4 million dollar boat, I'd say he has a fairly decent head on his shoulders and is fairly smart... IMO though





Fishn-on-credit said:


> Boils down to my buddies being uneducated of the area, obviously they shouldn't have been within casting distance... But chunking lead?? That's pretty low..
> 
> Bottom line is anytime there is an altercation, law enforcement should handle it, not 8oz lead weights. We pay a whole lotta taxes for law enforcement, why not use them instead of taking a chance of killing someone and spending life behind bars?!?!?
> 
> We got a 2000 acre hunting preserve that people try to trespass and bow hunt on all the time.. We simply call the game warden and they handle it.. I don't sit on my fence line with my bow and release RAGE broadheads at 340 FPS at intruders who get to close...


I see what's going on now... Nice brag posts


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Your ridicously ignorant man...


----------



## fisheye48

Fishn-on-credit said:


> Your ridicously ignorant man...


Not as ignorant as your ex football player, quarter million dollar boat, 2000 acre hunting lease buddies. Since post 1 all you have done is throw out numbers on how much the boat costs, how big your buddies are, and how much land y'all have. Sounds like they have more money than knowledge. Went wayyyy out of the way to "catch bait" and pulled up to a public pier and got jigs thrown at them. Guess they missed the six or so buoys right in and just outside the pass and the USS Massachusetts just outside the pass


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Glad we could give you something to hate on partner


----------



## fisheye48

Fishn-on-credit said:


> Glad we could give you something to hate on partner


Not hating on anything I think it's funny your bitching to bitch and making yourself look like a badass with your brag posts


----------



## chicon monster

this is a fun thread.haha.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

For sure... I wasn't planning on offending or upsetting anyone... Just honestly was curious why boaters and pier fisherman have not been able to "get along" over the years. We're all out there with the same passion and same love for fishing


----------



## fisheye48

Fishn-on-credit said:


> For sure... I wasn't planning on offending or upsetting anyone... Just honestly was curious why boaters and pier fisherman have not been able to "get along" over the years. We're all out there with the same passion and same love for fishing


becasue people in boats like to ride right up on a stationary object like the pier. it takes respect to earn it.


----------



## dabutcher

fisheye48 said:


> I see what's going on now... Nice brag posts



I usually stay out of stuff like this but I agree with fisheye on this one. Its pretty easy to see that credit's posts are BS and I doubt that he owns any fishing tackle without the word "Zebco" on it.


----------



## WW2

Fishn-on-credit said:


> For sure... I wasn't planning on offending or upsetting anyone... Just honestly was curious why boaters and pier fisherman have not been able to "get along" over the years. We're all out there with the same passion and same love for fishing


 
You could catch Hardtails at no less than 30 places from the boat ramps to the pier. Then they go WAAAAAY out of the way to go to a massive public fishing pier. A pier filled with people who will be CASTING FOR FISH. Yet, your buddies decide they should all just wait and not cast while they mosey on up to the pier to catch hardtails....

And you wonder why they can't get along? How would you get along with a fisherman who decided to wade fish ON the boat ramp while you're trying to put in your boat?


----------



## Linda

Dont come near the pier and it wont be an issue. They are breaking the law by coming that close, the capt should know that...


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ dabutcher- ive been meaning to upload some mobile photos from this past fishing and hunting season, thanks for the added motivation... posted a few photos, hope it helps my "credibility" as a fisherman/spearfisher/hunter in your eyes...

Note the kid in the yellow shirt.. he came from a broken family and would have never had the opportunity to fish if i would have not taken him out.. now he is hooked for life and calls once a week asking to go fishing...


----------



## Kachok

Just so everybody knows, I CHUNK HEAVY LEAD AT @$$HOLES buzzing the pier cutting off lines and running the fish off, and I would do it to some 1/4 million dollar boat just as quick, and if few roid raged collage jocks want to bust some heads on me, let's just say I have a permit to carry something just from people like them. I have nothing against boat fishermen, I am often one of them, but when they do things like try to flip me off my kayak, or intentionally try to break off fish I think chunking a little lead at them is a mild response. The gulf is LOADED with hardtails, darn near every structure I have ever fished offshore holds them, crowding the public pier to grab some is just a lazy a**hole thing to do and he deserved lead flying at him.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

man, you might want to read the initial post again.. no body was "flipping" kayaks.. nor "intentionally breaking off a fish" i would have to say something of that matter would call for a little more than slinging lead at them..


----------



## dabutcher

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ dabutcher- ive been meaning to upload some mobile photos from this past fishing and hunting season, thanks for the added motivation... posted a few photos, hope it helps my "credibility" as a fisherman/spearfisher/hunter in your eyes...
> 
> Note the kid in the yellow shirt.. he came from a broken family and would have never had the opportunity to fish if i would have not taken him out.. now he is hooked for life and calls once a week asking to go fishing...


Relax! You started a goofy thread and I ribbed you a little bit. No need to prove your credibility in my eyes. On a more serious note, I read that hormonal imbalance treatments for men are now plentiful and inexpensive. You should consult your Gynecologist.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

a weekly visit to your woman usually does the trick my man..


----------



## dabutcher

Your best post yet.:thumbup:


----------



## fisheye48

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ dabutcher- ive been meaning to upload some mobile photos from this past fishing and hunting season, thanks for the added motivation... posted a few photos, hope it helps my "credibility" as a fisherman/spearfisher/hunter in your eyes...
> 
> Note the kid in the yellow shirt.. he came from a broken family and would have never had the opportunity to fish if i would have not taken him out.. now he is hooked for life and calls once a week asking to go fishing...


HELL YEAH!!! MORE BRAG POSTS!!! your awesome bro keep posting i cant wait to see what next. Astronaut? Nobel Peace Prize?


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

I've been to the moon once or twice, jack Daniels and wild turkey 101 were great tour guides...


----------



## Kachok

I did read the post, the point I was making is that some boaters will try and ruin everyone's day for their own personal amusement, the jerks that repeatedly tried to flip my yak were laughing out loud while they were doing it. Jet skiers would run the pier back home knowing they were screwing up everyone's fishing, and you wounder why throw lead at them? People like that need a 2oz to the head it might knock some sense into them. Boats have the wide open gulf to run let the shore bound angles have their one little pocket of fishing. My boats never came within 500 yards of any public pier and nobody ever threw lead at me.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Man I haven't spent enough time on a pier to see s*it like that.. I didn't know that there are boaters who do things like that... I can see how that would PISS me off as well. Apologies to Y'all pier folks, that's a rather unclassy act of sportsmanship on the captains part..

What about being a bigger man and just letting it go??


----------



## markw4321

Kachok said:


> Just so everybody knows, I CHUNK HEAVY LEAD AT @$$HOLES buzzing the pier cutting off lines and running the fish off, and I would do it to some 1/4 million dollar boat just as quick, and if few roid raged collage jocks want to bust some heads on me, let's just say I have a permit to carry something just from people like them. I have nothing against boat fishermen, I am often one of them, but when they do things like try to flip me off my kayak, or intentionally try to break off fish I think chunking a little lead at them is a mild response. The gulf is LOADED with hardtails, darn near every structure I have ever fished offshore holds them, crowding the public pier to grab some is just a lazy a**hole thing to do and he deserved lead flying at him.


So if you put the eye out of a 10 year old boy on one of these boats guess you would be cool with that? 

Same question to the rest of the lead chunkers posting here?


----------



## Kachok

What would you have us do? Have boats running all over the pier cutting us off every time we cast out? There are laws in place for a reason, keep your distance, I did it for years it is not hard, any species of bait you could want can be found elsewhere just as easily if not more so. Not saying chunking lead is right, just the lesser of two evils.
Besides I doubt a 2oz egg sinker is putting out anyones eye, but I know people who throw much heavier.


----------



## fisheye48

Kachok said:


> What would you have us do? Have boats running all over the pier cutting us off every time we cast out? There are laws in place for a reason, keep your distance, I did it for years it is not hard, any species of bait you could want can be found elsewhere just as easily if not more so. Not saying chunking lead is right, just the lesser of two evils.
> *Besides I doubt a 2oz egg sinker is putting out anyones eye*, but I know people who throw much heavier.


physics.....mass + velocity + height = well you should be able to figure out its not gonna end well.....let me throw a 2oz egg weight at you from the pier out about to about 75yds, let it hit you in the eye and you tell me what happens....my guess is ATLEAST the loss of an eye, fractured orbital bone, and a broken nose.


----------



## markw4321

Kachok said:


> What would you have us do? Have boats running all over the pier cutting us off every time we cast out? There are laws in place for a reason, keep your distance, I did it for years it is not hard, any species of bait you could want can be found elsewhere just as easily if not more so. Not saying chunking lead is right, just the lesser of two evils.
> Besides I doubt a 2oz egg sinker is putting out anyones eye, but I know people who throw.
> 
> Oh I think 2oz at the right speed is plenty to put an eye out if pitched at the right velocity. What I would have you do is call law enforcement is someone is breaking the law.
> 
> 
> Answer my question would you be cool with putting out a 10 year old boys eye?


----------



## joeyheaf

This sounds like a huge argument of who has less class. I think its time for some people to reassess what it is they're pissed off about and have a little more regard for their fellow fisherman...whether they be in the wrong or right or fishing on a pier or in a boat. Threats and the possibility of injury don't make you sound cool, they make you sound like an inconsiderate a-hole and third grader who never got the memo of what being the "bigger man" is about....or maybe I'm just forgetting that everyone on this forum are perfect and have never made a mistake themselves


----------



## Kachok

markw4321 said:


> Answer my question would you be cool with putting out a 10 year old boys eye?


No but that would be his dad's fault for breaking the law not the lead that hit him, because it was his decision that put him in that position to begin with. That is a no brainier. Here is a simple solution, obey the law and keep your distance how hard is that honestly?
I don't even fish piers much anymore, but when I see boaters doing that it still makes my blood boil.


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ Joey Heaf-quality stuff my friend


----------



## fisheye48

Kachok said:


> No but that would be his dad's fault for breaking the law not the lead that hit him, because it was his decision that put him in that position to begin with. That is a no brainier. Here is a simple solution, obey the law and keep your distance how hard is that honestly?


you sir are a fucking tool bag!


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

Hahahahahahahahaha nnniiiiccceeeee


----------



## Kachok

fisheye48 said:


> you sir are a fucking tool bag!


Thanks  I don't deal with boats much anymore, now it is kids swimming into my fishing lines now that I do mostly surf fishing, I make every effort to give them room but eventualy I have to pack up and move, because they have every right to be there too, but for the life of me I don't understand what keeps attracting them to my lines wherever I go.


----------



## AAR

Kachok said:


> No but that would be his dad's fault for breaking the law not the lead that hit him, because it was his decision that put him in that position to begin with. That is a no brainier. Here is a simple solution, obey the law and keep your distance how hard is that honestly?


You're not obeying the law if you attack a 10 year old boy with a lead weight, no matter what harmless misdemeanor his dad may have committed. 

Golly, they ought to shut the piers down if you trash can't behave yourselves any better than you what you claim here. 

Cut fishing lines does not equal manslaughter. Wow, pure trash. I have never set foot on one of those piers and I never will. If you guys are actually being serious, y'all need to get to a church.. or go talk to your mothers.. or something . Dayum!


----------



## fisheye48

Kachok said:


> Thanks  I don't deal with boats much anymore, now it is kids swimming into my fishing lines now that I do mostly surf fishing, I make every effort to give them room but eventualy I have to pack up and move, because they have every right to be there too, but for the life of me I don't understand what keeps attracting them to my lines wherever I go.


either way your still a worthless shitbag for wanting to do harm to childern!


----------



## joeyheaf

Kachok said:


> Thanks  I don't deal with boats much anymore, now it is kids swimming into my fishing lines now that I do mostly surf fishing, I make every effort to give them room but eventualy I have to pack up and move, because they have every right to be there too, but for the life of me I don't understand what keeps attracting them to my lines wherever I go.


You should probably just follow suit from your last post about throwing lead at them and instead throw a line out with a treble hook and crank one into the little kids and teach those SOB's a lesson right? Then youd have a cool fishing report and get to brag about how it was the parents fault and have no responsibility for your actions


----------



## floorguy

Splittine said:


> 8 pager here.


almost there :thumbup:


----------



## Kachok

fisheye48 said:


> either way your still a worthless shitbag for wanting to do harm to childern!


Spoken like a true boater asshole, tried to flip any kayaks lately? How about cutting people off for the fun of it? You can just laugh at them all you want because they cannot do anything to you right? I never intend to harm any children, and never have, you are connecting dots that are not there. How hard is it to give people a little room, honestly?


----------



## Kachok

All the lead chunkers I know will try to wave off boaters before throwing lead to get their attention, it is not like we are waiting in ambush to blind any children that come too close, that is just plain silly, a little respect goes a long way on the water. I have never heard of any serious injury around where I fish as a result of taping a boat with sinkers to get their attention, not one so take that phcyobable somewhere else.


----------



## fisheye48

Kachok said:


> Spoken like a true boater asshole, tried to flip any kayaks lately? How about cutting people off for the fun of it? You can just laugh at them all you want because they cannot do anything to you right? I never intend to harm any children, and never have, you are connecting dots that are not there. How hard is it to give people a little room, honestly?


Sorry i not a pier rat like you. Sounds like you just have little man syndrome. and how am i connecting dots you are the one that spouted off about chunking lead at a boat and if it hits a kid oh well its the dads fault for putting him there and so on. Your one of those keyboard hardass's that say they will throw at anyone who comes near the pier and so on but in real life if somebody comes near the pier you just stand at the end jumping up and down like a half retarded monkey and point and make caveman like grunting sounds huh?


----------



## fisheye48

Kachok said:


> All the lead chunkers I know will try to wave off boaters before throwing lead to get their attention, it is not like we are waiting in ambush to blind any children that come too close, that is just plain silly, a little respect goes a long way on the water. I have never heard of any serious injury around where I fish as a result of taping a boat with sinkers to get their attention, not one so take that phcyobable somewhere else.


WORD OF THE DAY-----hypocrisy


----------



## Kachok

Pier rat? I am a surf fisherman, and sometimes I kayak fish. I have been on a pier twice in the past year, hardly a pier rat, try reading before you make pointless accusations.


----------



## fisheye48

Kachok said:


> What would you have us do? Have boats running all over the pier cutting us off every time we cast out? There are laws in place for a reason, keep your distance, I did it for years it is not hard, any species of bait you could want can be found elsewhere just as easily if not more so. Not saying chunking lead is right, just the lesser of two evils.
> Besides I doubt a 2oz egg sinker is putting out anyones eye, but I know people who throw much heavier.





Kachok said:


> Pier rat? I am a surf fisherman, and sometimes I kayak fish. I have been on a pier twice in the past year, hardly a pier rat, try reading before you make pointless accusations.


sorry i read it as you were on the pier:001_huh:


----------



## Kachok

I used to fish piers when I lived in MS because there is no surf fishing there, I hardly ever fish them anymore, there are some trashy people that hang out on piers, and even trashier boat captains that enjoy ruining everyone else's fishing, but at least on the pier there are some honest fishermen just looking for some fun and fresh seafood. Nobody has answered my questions, WHY ruin other peoples fishing to catch your bait when it is even more abundant offshore, and how hard is it really to give the pier fishermen a little room to fish? Does it hurt you any if they catch something too?


----------



## Kachok

I have not cast lead at a boat in six years, mainly because of how I fish now, but you better believe that another drunken jerk tries to flip my kayak I am pelting his boat with whatever I have handy, if he was worried about his eyeballs he would leave me alone, so I am not worreid about them either. BTW the boat that tried to flip me was a red/white SKI NAUTIQUE with a wakeboard tower I think it was a 20 foot model.


----------



## wilfish4774

*Boats and fishing piers.*

The gulf of Mexico is a large place and "football" butt buddies out for a days get together should be able to find other suitable locations to carry on their mutual marine outings other than under or around people who are attempting to fish. :thumbsup:


----------



## yak_n_mike

I was going to try pier fishing while I was down in July. Now maybe not.


----------



## Garbo

Dang. 





.


----------



## chicon monster

yak_n_mike said:


> I was going to try pier fishing while I was down in July. Now maybe not.


If you do try to stay out of kachok's way.


----------



## Breeze

yak_n_mike said:


> I was going to try pier fishing while I was down in July. Now maybe not.


Come on down to the pier and do some fishing... I fish on the 3 mile bridge pier.. been out there several times. Everyone I have met has been good people. Only time I ever saw any carrying on out there was when someone hooked a big fish... all the other people in his little group were hootin and hollering cause he caught a good fish.... Let me know when you come down and we will hook up and do some pier fishing...


----------



## CatCrusher

sbarrow said:


> I'd go with 10 pages, but I will say I'm not a pier fisherman but I know your not even supposed to have a boat that close to the pier anyway. Now I'm gonna sit back and watch the show!!


A couple more post and we're there.


----------



## WW2

markw4321 said:


> So if you put the eye out of a 10 year old boy on one of these boats guess you would be cool with that?
> 
> Same question to the rest of the lead chunkers posting here?


 

This question is pointless in my opinion. 

I agree that chunking lead is about as dumb as it gets. 


The boat captain is driving the boat illegally into an area where fisherman are casting. 

The captain can see fisherman from over a mile away and as they get closer they will see those fisherman casting.. Not at the boat but just casting as any fisherman does. 

Now, why would you continue to drive your boat into an area that is dangerous? 

The problem with this boater versus pier fisherman arguement is that the boaters just can't get it into their thick heads that they are breaking the law AND driving their boat towards an already dangerous situation.

The boater is making several mistakes LONG before he is in danger of lead.


----------



## markw4321

WW2 said:


> This question is pointless in my opinion.
> 
> I agree that chunking lead is about as dumb as it gets.
> 
> 
> The boat captain is driving the boat illegally into an area where fisherman are casting.
> 
> The captain can see fisherman from over a mile away and as they get closer they will see those fisherman casting.. Not at the boat but just casting as any fisherman does.
> 
> Now, why would you continue to drive your boat into an area that is dangerous?
> 
> The problem with this boater versus pier fisherman arguement is that the boaters just can't get it into their thick heads that they are breaking the law AND driving their boat towards an already dangerous situation.
> 
> The boater is making several mistakes LONG before he is in danger of lead.


 
what if the boat is incapacitated. have heard of a case where a boat was drifting with no power and inadvertently got close and was cast upon. Also, what if the people are new boat owners and ignorant. Still cast lead?


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

markw4321 said:


> what if the boat is incapacitated. have heard of a case where a boat was drifting with no power and inadvertently got close and was cast upon. Also, what if the people are new boat owners and ignorant. Still cast lead?


Being a new boat owner or ignorant is no excuse, period! If you are not aware of the laws, don't put your boat in the water.


----------



## AAR

Captain Mickey O'Reilly said:


> Being a new boat owner or ignorant is no excuse, period! If you are not aware of the laws, don't put your boat in the water.


Wow, Captain. I hope nobody catches you, or your children (for that matter), making a mistake and gives you some sort of massive reprisal. Of course, I'm sure you would be cool with it since we are all for taking lives or property over messing with our fishing.

What a bunch of low lifes... No wonder y'all are stuck fishing from the pier.


----------



## Instant Karma

Almost there..


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly

AAR said:


> Wow, Captain. I hope nobody catches you, or your children (for that matter), making a mistake and gives you some sort of massive reprisal. Of course, I'm sure you would be cool with it since we are all for taking lives or property over messing with our fishing.
> 
> What a bunch of low lifes... No wonder y'all are stuck fishing from the pier.


WTF are you talking about? We all make mistakes, and I'm no better than the next person! My post was directed at not making excuses or trying to figure out a way to justify something. In this case, all parties involved are wrong, and there is no excuse either way. As to your assumption that I would justify injury or property damage for a fish, or fishing for that matter, shows that you don't know anything about me. Thanks for your thoughts though.


----------



## Pacedog

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ Realtor, they don't live here and I doubt that know anything about PFF. Theyre all grown men and would have GLADY left if been informed of any type of distance rule. They did not cuss the pier fisherman or make a scene, simply drove off to find more bait and shook their heads in disgust...
> 
> I went to Pcola pier one time, saw a GROWN man cuss a man and wife for accidentally knocking over his salty busted up penn reel attached to a rod that hadn't been washed in years. I wonder how mad that guy would have been if it was his boat having lead thrown at it??? Like the thread says, "can't we all get along??"
> 
> I can honestly say my buddies should not have went by the pier... (I would have directed them elsewhere if they mentioned the idea of getting bait there) I just feel the first option should be a friendly gesture letting them know they are to close and there's rules against it...


 
I'm thinking that a boater who runs up to the pier and scares the fish away from the people who paid money to fish off of it, needs to realize he is in the wrong.


----------



## jeff912

Wow, this forum is pathetic. You are all full grown men and you have to argue about throwing led weights at eachother. I shake my head at you 
I am 16 years old, fish every day from my kayak and my personal boat and I would slap all of you myself. It's people like the ones who thro weights who make me hate the Pensacola fishing community. So thanks for nothing.


----------



## markw4321

Seriously? Anybody that would in all honesty sling lead at a boat that gets "to close" to the pier for their comfort, or for that matter is illegally operating close to the pier needs to conduct a sanity check on themselves from top to bottom. Medication may be required.

Even if the boater is clearly wrong you don't enough of the circumstances to make that judgement call. 

I personally can't believe that anyone would put their personal freedom at risk given the chance of slinging lead and hitting and seriously hurting someone. 

Incarceration is probable at the Felony level and so is a civil suit where someone will take all your possessions (however meager they may be) and they will obtain a civil judgement against you so that in the future all your earnings will go to the injured person. 

I am just trying to talk some common sense here but I am done beating a horse that doesn't want to get up and run on its own.


----------



## guam_bomb80

All you jig/lead slingers are idiots... Next time I see you throw a lead at a boat when I am on the pier,Im going to envoke my right to protect myself or another from grave bodily harm, and Im gunna push you over the rail..... You idiots could kill someone...


----------



## WW2

markw4321 said:


> Seriously? Anybody that would in all honesty sling lead at a boat that gets "to close" to the pier for their comfort, or for that matter is illegally operating close to the pier needs to conduct a sanity check on themselves from top to bottom. Medication may be required.
> 
> Even if the boater is clearly wrong you don't enough of the circumstances to make that judgement call.
> 
> I personally can't believe that anyone would put their personal freedom at risk given the chance of slinging lead and hitting and seriously hurting someone.
> 
> Incarceration is probable at the Felony level and so is a civil suit where someone will take all your possessions (however meager they may be) and they will obtain a civil judgement against you so that in the future all your earnings will go to the injured person.
> 
> I am just trying to talk some common sense here but I am done beating a horse that doesn't want to get up and run on its own.


I agree with you 100% about slinging lead and I think that 99% of people agree with you. Those guys should take a beating. But, here is the part that you keep missing. 

No one would be slinging lead if the boat didn't go there to begin with. The pier fisherman are not driving to the boat dock in hopes of throwing lead at a boat. The pier fisherman could care less if they saw a boat all day long. 

The problem stems from the boater. Period. If the boater is observing the law and good boating skills and knowledge then they will know not to go near a fishing pier. If they do not know these things then they shouldn't be on the water. 

The boater is the one making the first mistake here. The penalty should not be lead getting thrown. But, every single year, several times a year this discussion comes up on here because boaters don't have enough sense to stay away from the pier. 

It's like blaming the lion because someone opened 3 locks to break into the cage and then they got eaten.


----------



## FLbeachbum

jeff912 said:


> Wow, this forum is pathetic. You are all full grown men and you have to argue about throwing led weights at eachother. I shake my head at you
> I am 16 years old, fish every day from my kayak and my personal boat and I would slap all of you myself. It's people like the ones who thro weights who make me hate the Pensacola fishing community. So thanks for nothing.



Well said young man!


----------



## bigrick

wanted to stay out of it but I think both parties are in the wrong. It's illegal to be near the peir and it's illegal to throw lead at people. I will say I've witnessed events like this more than once and it can get ugly. I've seen grown ass men jump of boats with metal bats and the peir had to close the gate and call the cops. I've seen a surfer get hooked on purpose for surfing to close. Boats stay away from the peir and peir people don't throw stuff at boats and lets all hold hand and sing kumbaya.


----------



## AAR

Come on! I mean, clearly the boat was in the wrong but this would be like shooting somebody for causing you a traffic accident. The punishment doesn't fit the crime.

Y'all talk about how often this happens and when will boaters learn. Seriously? As though it is the same boater every time? Jeez, it's not like we live in Louisiana folks. Act like you live in a first world country... or move to Louisiana and pull for LessU.


----------



## Ringo Redux

I think anyone who says, 'y'all are pathetic' or 'I'd throw you over' or 'I'd slap someone' or any other such nonsense is pretty much an idiot. 

This argument is incredibly old. The point is this - it's not about who's right or wrong (unless there is a regulated stand-off distance for boaters regarding piers or jetties). The argument here is courtesy. Pier fishermen have to (typically) pay for their good time and choose a prime spot and make it last. When a boater runs up on the pier, they are suddenly taking time and money from the pier fisherman.

Similarly, a boater has to pay for his gas and - news flash - has as much right to any spot of water he can get to as anyone else. I was fishing this weekend on the jetties at home (not PCola) and on two separate occasions, I had boaters go by me so close I could have thrown a spoon over their bow. Did I cuss and stomp? Yep. Did I sling anything at them? No, because I don't want to lose my right to fish for bodily harm inflicted with intent. If someone is slinging lead at your boat, call the police and the county. See how they like their pier rights getting yanked. Self-policing will begin to prevail.

If you are a pier fisherman and a boat parks itself near the pier and refuses to be courteous - well, all boats have an external ID number. Write it down, call FWC. Everyone has recourse for everything. If boaters respected land fishermen a little more, and pier fishermen respected boaters a little more (that is, if everyone didn't lose their damn minds at the drop of a hat), problems like this would have a footnote in a typical day's fishing story. 

But seriously, 'they SHOULD have busted heads,' or 'man I'd do xyz to that guy!' is just computer quarterbacking.


----------



## gator7_5

Kachok said:


> There are laws in place for a reason,


Oh, the irony.


----------



## DaBreeze

JEEZ . Romper Room Forum


----------



## 82whaler

How much was the boat ?


----------



## Jolly Mon

AAR said:


> ............... Jeez, it's not like we live in Louisiana folks. Act like you live in a first world country... or move to Louisiana and pull for LessU.


Really? You think people here are more "refined"?
Some of the most ignorant, *******, dumbass POS I've ever seen are from here!
This place has the nickname "lower alabama" for good reason!


----------



## salt-life

who carries 8oz jigs to the pier??????


----------



## AAR

Jolly Mon said:


> Really? You think people here are more "refined"?
> Some of the most ignorant, *******, dumbass POS I've ever seen are from here!
> This place has the nickname "lower alabama" for good reason!


Explain the difference in the way people responded to Ivan and the way people responded to Katrina.

I'll hang up and listen.


----------



## fisheye48

AAR said:


> Explain the difference in the way people responded to Ivan and the way people responded to Katrina.
> 
> I'll hang up and listen.


people here were smart enough to see a hurricane coming and evacuated...in new orleans....not so much


----------



## Charlie2

*Only Three Pages??*

Come on giuys! I expected more than this. :whistling: C2


----------



## sniperpeeps

hsiF deR said:


> There are more roll tide bumper stickers in the pier parking lot than at the Tuscaloosa Walmart.



Now that's funny


----------



## Fishn-on-credit

@ salt-life... 8 oz lead weights, no body said 8 oz jigs. But after seeing how many dumba** people fish the Piers I wouldn't be surprised if some of them fish with no hook


----------



## hjorgan

OK whoever said 10 pages wins. The 11th page it is!


----------



## hjorgan

Oh crap.... 12th my bad.


----------



## chicon monster

hjorgan said:


> Oh crap.... 12th my bad.


Pier fisherman are idiots.


(Just stirring the pot to see if we can get more than 12 pages.haha.)


----------



## tofer

You know after fishing piers from PCB to Gulf Shores (my home pier ) for several years, its very rarely the pier fisherman causing these "confrontations." Its the people that come out without a clue in the world and do what ever they want despite numerous clues they are in the wrong already. I'm not a big fan of throwing led at boats and risking seriously hurting someone but its hard to blame pier fisherman for it. Very rarely do I think someone is trying to hurt someone on the boat, they are just trying to get it into their head that they are WAY too damn close. People need to get a grip though insulting "pier fisherman". There's A LOT of people who fish the piers, and its going to be a rough fight if someone wants to come on up there and start something. Just because your a "boat" fisherman doesn't make you any better than anyone else.


----------



## romadfishrman

tofer said:


> You know after fishing piers from PCB to Gulf Shores (my home pier ) for several years, its very rarely the pier fisherman causing these "confrontations." Its the people that come out without a clue in the world and do what ever they want despite numerous clues they are in the wrong already. I'm not a big fan of throwing led at boats and risking seriously hurting someone but its hard to blame pier fisherman for it. Very rarely do I think someone is trying to hurt someone on the boat, they are just trying to get it into their head that they are WAY too damn close. People need to get a grip though insulting "pier fisherman". There's A LOT of people who fish the piers, and its going to be a rough fight if someone wants to come on up there and start something. Just because your a "boat" fisherman doesn't make you any better than anyone else.


Well said. I've met a lot of really good people on the piers. When the rats are throwing lead most aren't trying to hit the boat/target and they're pretty damn accurate, watch em hit a floating beer can 50+ yds out. Have some common courtesy on both sides. 

All you that dislike pier fishermen/ fishing because of an outing and assume all pier fisherman are a bunch of "whatever derogatory comment" are ignorant in the truest sense. Go out there cast a line and talk to some of the regulars. Obviously we all have something in common.


----------



## WW2

Fishn-on-credit said:


> @ salt-life... 8 oz lead weights, no body said 8 oz jigs. But after seeing how many dumba** people fish the Piers I wouldn't be surprised if some of them fish with no hook


They catch fish for about $6/day. You spent 1/4 million and can't even catch hardtail. hahahaah, Yeah, they are the dumb ones. ROFL


----------



## Charlie2

*Pier Tackle*

Do a Google on 'Trebuchet' and see the new selections for pier fishing tackle.

Some will cast a jig one half of a mile.

Every serious pier fisherman should have one in his/her tackle box. :whistling: JMHO C2


----------



## river_roach

I know for a fact sbarrow was one of the ones chunking lead and he has an Auburn sticker on his truck.


----------



## Kachok

Still going guys? Lets just agree on this.
1 People have the right to fish off the pier their taxes paid for, and despite the lies on here not all of them are trailer trash ********, there are many fantastic sportsmen who fish off of piers.
2 Boaters are not allowed to come within casting range of the pier. That is law and common fracking sense!!
3 If boaters come within casting range of the pier they get what they have coming to them just like if they walk barefoot through the swamp in the dark, swiming in shark infested waters with a bloody tuna hanging around your neck, or trying to tug on the ears of a guard dog. Cause and effect people. 
4 If you are such a piss poor captain that the only place you can find hardtails is the local fishing pier you have no damn business buying a $250,000 boat and should probably charter a boat with someone who actually knows how to fish instead.
5 Lead chunkers are not crazy people, it is a last resort to prevent cutoffs from boaters who are breaking the law, often times with full knowledge that what they are doing is illegal.
6 Boaters have the whole gulf to fish, even if it were not a law, common sense would tell you to give the people on the pier a little space, you have a billion times as much water to fish as they do. Taking their space is ridiculous.


----------



## norris555

After reading this thread numerous times, I am convinced that I am the most laid back fisherman that fishes in the gulf. If someone were to cut me off, I would do the same thing as if I got broken off by a fish, tie another on and start back fishing. I think some people forget that fishing is supposed to be enjoyable and fun, it is entertaining how serious people act about hunting/fishing these day. 

And hopefully I can help add a page to this first time discussion, it is funny how we all keep looking at it as if something new were to come of these silly post. Have a good one!


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> I know for a fact sbarrow was one of the ones chunking lead and he has an Auburn sticker on his truck.


I ain't going on the pier to fish but man throwing something at some
bammers I'm in. lol


----------



## CatCrusher

Give them bama boys a break. Heck they probably weren't going to the pier they probably thought they were headed south.


----------



## kingling

i was out there when this happened, nobody was trying to hit the boat, they aimed for their trolling lines and caught the line and tried to reel up the lures, my buddies ended up poping off the boats lures and he got his lure back, we all laughed about it and turned back east and started looking again. like said earlier if they would have wanted to hit the boat, they would have hit the boat. one thing you learn from fishing on the pier is how to throw VERY accurately!!!!


----------



## Splittine

kingling said:


> i was out there when this happened, nobody was trying to hit the boat, they aimed for their trolling lines and caught the line and tried to reel up the lures, my buddies ended up poping off the boats lures and he got his lure back, we all laughed about it and turned back east and started looking again. like said earlier if they would have wanted to hit the boat, they would have hit the boat. one thing you learn from fishing on the pier is how to throw VERY accurately!!!!


People who shoot a pistol all the time can be very accurate but doesn't mean they can pop a warning shot over someone's head. The line could have popped when they were casting sending lead God knows where. That's is still a weak excuse. And don't get me wrong the boaters are in the wrong as well but you scenario holds no water. I've only been on a pier maybe 4 times and one time I witnessed people cutting off hooks and tying on weights to the end just to throw at a boat. Are all pier fisherman that way no... But it doesn't look good for any of them.


----------



## aroundthehorn

Kachok said:


> Just so everybody knows, I CHUNK HEAVY LEAD AT @$$HOLES buzzing the pier cutting off lines and running the fish off, and I would do it to some 1/4 million dollar boat just as quick, and if few roid raged collage jocks want to bust some heads on me, let's just say I have a permit to carry something just from people like them. I have nothing against boat fishermen, I am often one of them, but when they do things like try to flip me off my kayak, or intentionally try to break off fish I think chunking a little lead at them is a mild response. The gulf is LOADED with hardtails, darn near every structure I have ever fished offshore holds them, crowding the public pier to grab some is just a lazy a**hole thing to do and he deserved lead flying at him.


How much do you bench press?


----------



## sniperpeeps

kingling said:


> one thing you learn from fishing on the pier is how to throw VERY accurately!!!!


I can shoot real well but I still miss sometimes....all it takes is a "missed" cast to put someone in the hospital or damage the boat. Either will put said lead/jig slinger in jail. It is against the law intentionally throw anything at someone, it is called battery. Although I am pretty sure I have said this same thing in the 3 other threads about this same thing this year.


----------



## tofer

You know forget the lead jigs, I'm going to work on devising a water balloon launch. Using stinkbomb water balloons. Then ya'll can't run around crying the poor crazy pier fisherman were trying to kill you for getting too close to their pier. Instead you'll just look like a moron who can't find a better place to fish and the smell will let everybody know it. Or ya'll can just find a better place to go, and leave it be.


----------



## aroundthehorn

tofer said:


> You know forget the lead jigs, I'm going to work on devising a water balloon launch. Using stinkbomb water balloons. Then ya'll can't run around crying the poor crazy pier fisherman were trying to kill you for getting too close to their pier. Instead you'll just look like a moron who can't find a better place to fish and the smell will let everybody know it. Or ya'll can just find a better place to go, and leave it be.


What if the water balloon blows up in your hand?


----------



## chicon monster

tofer said:


> You know forget the lead jigs, I'm going to work on devising a water balloon launch. Using stinkbomb water balloons. Then ya'll can't run around crying the poor crazy pier fisherman were trying to kill you for getting too close to their pier. Instead you'll just look like a moron who can't find a better place to fish and the smell will let everybody know it. Or ya'll can just find a better place to go, and leave it be.


This isn't a bad idea.you dont risk injuring someone and they will leave most likely.its a win win situation


----------



## norris555

Possible solution: maybe we could put a chain link fence up around the pier to keep the boaters out.


----------



## Ocean Master

sbarrow said:


> I ain't going on the pier to fish but man throwing something at some
> bammers I'm in. lol


Finally something that makes sense..!!


----------



## BananaTom

*I believe there should be a sign on the pier warning boaters to stay away, just as there is one at the Fort Pickens Fishing Pier. *

*It is apparent this is an ongoing problem with boaters that do not know the laws. *

*Maybe the Pier Fishermen should bring this subject to the Pier Manager.*

*Heck, a few signs in place, and some would not have the fun / or lack therefore, of reading a thread as this one.*

*Just as there are No Wake signs. These are considered navigational aids, just as channel markers are. *

*If a No Wake sign is washed away, it is still a No Wake Zone, and you can still be fined, as you should have the charts to identify the No Wake Zones.*

*If the channel markers wash away, and you hit bottom, it is the boaters problem.*

*Boaters should know to stay away, but many do not learn the laws.*

*With that said, I must say:*

*I love to buzz the piers, and watch all the energy spent by the piermen, chunking at me. (Just Kidding)*


----------



## Breeze

Just out of curiosity, why do some boats cut under the pier instead of going out straight to the channel? Do they really save that much time? I have witnessed it several times at 3 mile bridge... the boats come out of the channel from the boat ramp and go bout halfway down then cut under the pier to get to the channel on the other side.. Now I have not seen them cut under anyone fishing.. but if someone was on the other side of the pier out of site of the boater, then he might catch a line.,. Just wondering if saving a couple of minutes is worth risking catching someones line.. At first I thought they were just trying to get to the other side of the bridge to do some fishing, but none of them ever stopped, they just kept on going out to the channel...... inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## AAR

Breeze said:


> Just out of curiosity, why do some boats cut under the pier instead of going out straight to the channel? Do they really save that much time? I have witnessed it several times at 3 mile bridge... the boats come out of the channel from the boat ramp and go bout halfway down then cut under the pier to get to the channel on the other side.. Now I have not seen them cut under anyone fishing.. but if someone was on the other side of the pier out of site of the boater, then he might catch a line.,. Just wondering if saving a couple of minutes is worth risking catching someones line.. At first I thought they were just trying to get to the other side of the bridge to do some fishing, but none of them ever stopped, they just kept on going out to the channel...... inquiring minds want to know.


Was the boat going under the elevated hump of 3MB? There are 3 humps for 3MB, the big one for the channel in the middle and then one on either side (GB and Pcola sides). If a boat were to go under the elevated hump on the Pcola side, it would make sense from the boater's perspective to go under the elevated portion of the bridge - however, he would be under high risk of running into a line if someone from the fishing pier had cast way out directly south from the fishing pier. I actually personally had this happen to me one time. I couldn't believe the fishermen had cast that far and I felt like the reason for the elevated portions of the vehicular bridges were intended for boats to pass through.

There are no signs and you must realize that boats in the bay hardly ever travel by channel unless they are cargo boats. At least that is my understanding, perhaps I'm wrong. I haven't done that since I very nearly got snagged in a fishing line right there.


----------



## Breeze

AAR said:


> Was the boat going under the elevated hump of 3MB? There are 3 humps for 3MB, the big one for the channel in the middle and then one on either side (GB and Pcola sides). If a boat were to go under the elevated hump on the Pcola side, it would make sense from the boater's perspective to go under the elevated portion of the bridge - however, he would be under high risk of running into a line if someone from the fishing pier had cast way out directly south from the fishing pier. I actually personally had this happen to me one time. I couldn't believe the fishermen had cast that far and I felt like the reason for the elevated portions of the vehicular bridges were intended for boats to pass through.
> 
> There are no signs and you must realize that boats in the bay hardly ever travel by channel unless they are cargo boats. At least that is my understanding, perhaps I'm wrong. I haven't done that since I very nearly got snagged in a fishing line right there.


No, they go right under the middle of the fishing pier, then under the bridge.. they are not out far enough to be to any of the humps.. 

I understand not actually using the channel if your in a boat that doesnt need to stay in the channel... but why cut under the fishing pier?


----------



## AAR

Breeze said:


> No, they go right under the middle of the fishing pier, then under the bridge.. they are not out far enough to be to any of the humps..
> 
> I understand not actually using the channel if your in a boat that doesnt need to stay in the channel... but why cut under the fishing pier?


There is no good excuse for that, not that I can think of anyway. People just don't know any better I guess. That isn't very smart.

I have to say that I was wrong when I said I've never fished any piers before. I meant Gulf piers. I have fished 3MB pier and I found everyone there to be very friendly and accommodating. I really enjoyed it out there actually.


----------



## fisheye48

Breeze said:


> No, they go right under the middle of the fishing pier, then under the bridge.. they are not out far enough to be to any of the humps..
> 
> I understand not actually using the channel if your in a boat that doesnt need to stay in the channel... but why cut under the fishing pier?


i have run under it on accident trying to get back to 17th from a storm. i didnt see the 3 mile pier till it was to late but i made sure i didnt make the left hand turn and start cutting people off...i was courteous enough to run straight out then turn left so i didnt cut anyone off...it was a honest mistake and i made sure i knew from then on how far out the pier went


----------



## Breeze

AAR said:


> There is no good excuse for that, not that I can think of anyway. People just don't know any better I guess. That isn't very smart.
> 
> I have to say that I was wrong when I said I've never fished any piers before. I meant Gulf piers. I have fished 3MB pier and I found everyone there to be very friendly and accommodating. I really enjoyed it out there actually.


I am probably going out there tomorrow morning, round 6 or 7... come on out. Just look for a green GMC pick up with "Cycles By Breeze" on the rear window.


----------



## Breeze

fisheye48 said:


> i have run under it on accident trying to get back to 17th from a storm. i didnt see the 3 mile pier till it was to late but i made sure i didnt make the left hand turn and start cutting people off...i was courteous enough to run straight out then turn left so i didnt cut anyone off...it was a honest mistake and i made sure i knew from then on how far out the pier went


I could understand that, cant see the pier that well from the other side... but these guys are coming from 17th heading out... just dont make no sense to me..


----------



## AAR

Breeze said:


> I am probably going out there tomorrow morning, round 6 or 7... come on out. Just look for a green GMC pick up with "Cycles By Breeze" on the rear window.


I'm afraid you might knock me in the head with a lead weight! 

Just kidding. I wish I could, but I won't be in Pensacola. Thanks for the invite! I'll take a raincheck if that's cool with you.


----------



## Breeze

AAR said:


> I'm afraid you might knock me in the head with a lead weight!
> 
> Just kidding. I wish I could, but I won't be in Pensacola. Thanks for the invite! I'll take a raincheck if that's cool with you.


Long as your not in a boat, your fine.. besides, my casting aim is not all that good.. LMAO!

Yeap, let me know when your back in town and we will do some fishing


----------



## Bassin66

I fish at the pier just about every chance I get to go fishing, but the way I see it it goes both ways. Boats should respect pier fisherman and pier fisherman need to respect boats. But I saw a guy in a kayak fishing 40 yds in front of a group of guys pompano fishing and THUNK....ling jig hits the side of the kayak and they called the cops....both guys got what was coming to them.


----------



## Dragsmoker

Kachok said:


> What would you have us do? Have boats running all over the pier cutting us off every time we cast out? There are laws in place for a reason, keep your distance, I did it for years it is not hard, any species of bait you could want can be found elsewhere just as easily if not more so. Not saying chunking lead is right, just the lesser of two evils.
> Besides I doubt a 2oz egg sinker is putting out anyones eye, but I know people who throw much heavier.


Im a little late on reading your post but I almost lost my eye to a DOT, yes the candy. I'm on the verge of glaucoma and losing my vision. You are oblivious to what can be the repracushion of throwing your worthless lead. You can ruin some body's life because of a fish. I don't agree with them boating near the pier but at least there not endangering anybody.


----------



## Garbo

I have seen Planes, Helicopters and private flying things that I don't know what the proper name is, fly very low and over the pier. 


Do the same tactics apply?

I admit it has Got me curious...........


.


----------



## Charlie2

*Stink Bombs*



tofer said:


> You know forget the lead jigs, I'm going to work on devising a water balloon launch. Using stinkbomb water balloons. Then ya'll can't run around crying the poor crazy pier fisherman were trying to kill you for getting too close to their pier. Instead you'll just look like a moron who can't find a better place to fish and the smell will let everybody know it. Or ya'll can just find a better place to go, and leave it be.


See my post on trebuchets(#117) They will throw some real big objects over long distances.

Probably illegal on the pier.  C2


----------



## Throw Lead At Me

The is no state law that prohibits boaters from fishing next to piers. But there is state law that prohibits jackasses from throwing lead, or any object at boaters. City ordinance is not state law, so think before you try and justify throwing lead at people. If I had my family on my boat and lead started flying at us, I would be in fear of my life and theirs, which would justify me taking yours.


----------

